# Tell Me Something (Anything) About Benfre



## Brimo (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm seeking some information on Benfre watches, anything at all really, my dear old dad's watch is a benfre and unfortunately he is not around anymore to ask about it.

I'm assuming it was some sort of small independent watchmaker, I know he bought it in the 40's or 50s probably in England.

It's a gold plated automatic with a sunburst dial. I don't have the watch with me, it is with my brother on the other side of the country, so will have to ask him nicely to provide some pics.

Thanks A


----------



## Brimo (Apr 13, 2011)

It's exactly the same as this one on the right.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Benfre belongs to the "Inter-Ocean Commerce Coperation from New York City,filed in 1957, used since 1955.

See: http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=6rkGIXb5LC4C&pg=PA219&dq=benfre+watch+company&hl=en&ei=f0SlTaSMM8mYhQfhzLTfCQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CDYQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=benfre%20watch%20company&f=false


----------

